# G4 Gone



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

At least according to the following memo we just got:


As of November 1, 2013, the G4 channel is no longer available on DISH Network. DISH is constantly evaluating the content we carry and working to provide top programming at the best value. As a result of this evaluation, G4 was removed from our lineup.

Customers can find programming similar to that on G4 on other networks, such as SPIKE Television (Ch. 241) and truTV (Ch. 242). ). Additionally, G4 Video On Demand content continues to be available on customer’s set-top boxes.


Of couse I just checked my receiver here and it's still there, hasn't been yanked quite yet.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Comcast/NBCUniversal is bringing an end to G4.

Time-Warner Cable and Brighthouse Networks dropped G4 right when Style Network was re-branded to Esquire.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't understand why any provider would carry it. I'm sure contracts wouldn't force anyone to still carry it after they set it to autopilot and just air reruns of old X Play shows.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> At least according to the following memo we just got:
> 
> As of November 1, 2013, the G4 channel is no longer available on DISH Network. DISH is constantly evaluating the content we carry and working to provide top programming at the best value. As a result of this evaluation, G4 was removed from our lineup.
> 
> ...


A similar notice is airing on G4 ... with the EPG reflecting the same. As noted, Comcast is ending the channel.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

It would have been nice if they'd relaunched The Scifi Channel with it. haha


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> At least according to the following memo we just got:
> 
> As of November 1, 2013, the G4 channel is no longer available on DISH Network. DISH is constantly evaluating the content we carry and working to provide top programming at the best value. As a result of this evaluation, G4 was removed from our lineup.
> 
> ...


Good ridencre!


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Another channel I never watched.

Patrick


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

mike1977 said:


> It would have been nice if they'd relaunched The Scifi Channel with it. haha


why not use the slot to have chiller HD be on more systems


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

So I'm assuming another channel that won't be replaced?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

catnapped said:


> So I'm assuming another channel that won't be replaced?


I'm sure some new channel will come along. Not every new channel has been a replacement.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

There are so many channels that would be nice to have. We have lost Cloo, G4, KBS World, now in the last few months. We have FETV. There used to be many more PI channels in the 9400s too and they have not been replaced. I thought Dish had to carry more PI channels? But the Rel and the International news channels that do not fall in the 9400s, may be included, like Russia Today and CCTV.

Patrick


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> There are so many channels that would be nice to have. We have lost Cloo, G4, KBS World, now in the last few months. We have FETV. There used to be many more PI channels in the 9400s too and they have not been replaced. I thought Dish had to carry more PI channels? But the Rel and the International news channels that do not fall in the 9400s, may be included, like Russia Today and CCTV.


PI is not limited to the 9400 channels. DISH has had PI channels in other ranges for many years (NASA, CSPAN and some of the religious channels).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

G4's been 'gone' for a couple of years, morphing into the COPS channel.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think of Rel channels as PI, but I do not know what the rules are. It is almost like including shopping channels as PI. But there are a few Rel channels that do run some old TV shows. So not all is lost. I have a friend in Kansas City. Their cable system recently added BBC World and CNN International. Those would be nice to have.

Patrick


----------

